# Happy Holidays from FEARnet and Trick 'R Treat! (...I Production Designed!)



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

So we've all fallen in love with the Trick 'R Treat holiday videos FEARnet has posted over the years, well... Sam's back! Mike Dougherty asked me to production design the latest spot for Christmas and I could not have been more thrilled. Will post some photos from set shortly

*View the video here: *http://www.fearnet.com/videos/happy-holidays-fearnet

*HIRES Version:* Fearnet: Snowman on Vimeo


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh Johhny, I'm so proud of you. Does this mean when Trick r Treat 2 comes out you wil be the production desginer on that too? I love your concepts, and you made this video look great.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Loved it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Funny


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was totally GREAT!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Yay! I'll have to put a link on my Facebook page.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome! 
Love the 10 month reminder too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Johnny that is an amazing video! I just LOVE SAM so much, and the fact that he is still out there....wreaking havoc......it makes me smile..... Very well done and artful. Echoes of all.....I love it!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very very cool. Awesomely done!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you for the great comments! Glad you guys got a kick out of it. It is now on Youtube so head on over and check it out again.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Good to see Sam up to no good again ! Fun clip .


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Here's another: http://www.fearnet.com/videos/warmest-wishes-fearnet

Warmest Wishes!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

FEARnet!

Directed by Michael Dougherty
Produced by Jed Hathaway Patrick Flaherty & Zach Shield
Cinematography by Mathew Chavez
Edited by Robin Gonsalves
Costumes by Mike Wanenmacher
Production Design by John Love
Titles by Jen Sapanski
Young Boy- Jack Flaherty

Production Design-Way to go Johnny! You're really on a roll.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nothing says the holidays, like building a snowman.  Nice job Johnny.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

well done I love Trick r Treat


----------

